# Let's get real: Are we winning this series?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I just wanted to get some thoughts in after Game 4. Don't let homerism get in the way, let's hear what you really think. 



We felt good after winning Games 1 and 2 by a combined 36 points, but Detroit came back and won Games 3 and 4 by a combined 48 points. Not only that, we just simply haven't been able to fix what's been wrong (TO's, Detroit on the offensive boards), and we've actually gotten a helluva lot worse over these past two games. I guess the good news is that there are 2 possible games remaining in San Antonio, and only one more possible game in Detroit. Yeah, the series is tied, but if Detroit wins Game 5 it's over. I'm calling it now. Will we win Game 5? I seriously doubt it. If you aren't able to fix what's been wrong against a great team like Detroit, you aren't winning.



Thoughts? This is rock bottom right now. The only time I've felt as disgusted as this is when Dallas beat us by 30+ points. As the pessimist on this board, I'm only feeling negative things right now.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

You have every rite to feal negative, Koko.

I honestly don't want to talk about game 4. But I will say that if we don't win game 5 it's pretty much over. I don't think we can win another game, even at home, if Detroit has even more momentum than they do now.


----------



## TheTruth (Mar 17, 2005)

I just got back from tonights game.....and I'm shocked as hell. i cant remember any Finals with all blowouts and a 2-2 series. unbelievable. 
I all but conceded to the spurs after game 2. I thought you guys were just too strong and fundemental across the board. But the pistons really stepped up their game. more than Ive ever seen em'. the Spurs are going to step up their game now......No doubt about it...too many champs on your team. And you still got home court. and we can all tell how valuable that is now. i'm just really glad just too see it go past 4 games. i was worried...real worried. Your team is awesome.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I didn't even watch the 2nd half of Game 4. We simply didn't play well again. Duncan was being a lil' ***** on the sideline whining to Pop(probably about how the refs were calling the game). I'm sick and tired of us being soft, and I think that we could lose this series in 6. 

Just as easily though, we could win in 6.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm not feeling very confident. The best thing the Spurs have going is the fact that the Pistons will have to beat them in San Antonio to win the series. It's also somewhat comforting to know that if the Spurs can pull out game 5, they have two shots to win it at home. 

I really just don't know about this team right now. Same thing happened last year, some things never change, but is this one of those things? Spurs need to respond, there is no team in the league better than them when they come in to a game focused and executing.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

i like detroit in the series


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

SA still has a slight edge because of home court but I really think whoever wins game 5 will win the series. It is possible for Detroit to win one game in SA but I don't believe we can win two.


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't know anymore. Thank goodness for home court advantage, though.
On a side note, would you guys prefer the standard series schedule rather than this 2 - 3 - 2 finals thing?


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

If we don't win Game 5, it's all over for the Spurs.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think the Spurs can still take it as long as they win game 5. They still have homecourt advantage and no team has lost at home yet. Maybe they will build more confidence playing at home with their fans cheering.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

we will win gm 5,im convinced we will, win. our players will play with great intensity, we have 2 extra days to do this and i feel it will be in our favor. a dont look for anyone to have a big gm but every1 to have good gms. yall will see. im not worried at all, the best team will win in a 7gm series and i know were the better team. we will win in 6. also remember We were tied with the nets 2-2 in the finals and won in 6


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> You have every rite to feal negative, Koko.
> 
> I honestly don't want to talk about game 4. But I will say that if we don't win game 5 it's pretty much over. I don't think we can win another game, even at home, if Detroit has even more momentum than they do now.


Sad as this is, when a series is tied whoever wins game five ususally wins the series what 82 percent of the time? I forgot the statistic showed last night, but it was really high..... Sunday in my opinion could be do or die for many reasons..

Spurs lose and it goes back to SA and they tie it up, a game seven agisnt Detroit is not a good thing. Detroit thrives and seems to love that "Back aginist the wall" crap. Game seven no matter whose home your in is bad when playing detroit.... Just ask Maimi. 

Sunday is a must win. No holds bar, going out take no prisoners, 30 points for tim, 27 points for Manu.. And Parker actually showing up and making good plays and finishing his own. Thats whats going to be needed.

One thing is apprent, they are letting the more aggressive style of play go on in Detroit, and Spurs need to start maning up and being aggressive. Take it to the hole off the pick and roll strong. Forget about drawing the foul (manu), and just take it to the hole and let them really hack the crap out of you so you can go to the line.. The more contact we can get going to the basket, the more they will sooner or later have to call the foul.

This series aint over, I will admit I did underestimate the Detroit pistons.. They havent played this good all year.. That is a fact.. This looks like the finals team that beat the piss out of Lakers last year, and its scary.

But I still believe that SA will win this one. Im not losing faith, after Sunday if SA loses... Well then.... That will crush my faith a little.. But until then it's 2-2, anybodys series.. And its better than nothing.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

We will win game 5 because game 1 and game 2 I ordered pizza hut,but game 3 and 4 I ordered KFC.

SO I AM ORDERING PIZZA HUT AGAIN!!!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

TiMVP2 said:


> We will win game 5 because game 1 and game 2 I ordered pizza hut,but game 3 and 4 I ordered KFC.
> 
> SO I AM ORDERING PIZZA HUT AGAIN!!!!



So your the reason...... :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

texan said:


> I didn't even watch the 2nd half of Game 4. We simply didn't play well again. Duncan was being a lil' ***** on the sideline whining to Pop(probably about how the refs were calling the game). I'm sick and tired of us being soft, and I think that we could lose this series in 6.
> 
> Just as easily though, we could win in 6.


Actually no. Tim was putting himself down, and Pop was trying to get him not to blame himself. If you saw the second half then you'd know because the commentators were talking about it.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> We will win game 5 because game 1 and game 2 I ordered pizza hut,but game 3 and 4 I ordered KFC.
> 
> SO I AM ORDERING PIZZA HUT AGAIN!!!!


lol you're as superstitious as I am.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think the Spurs lose game 5 but win game 6 and 7..... Home court advantage.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> I think the Spurs lose game 5 but win game 6 and 7..... Home court advantage.




Of course I'd like to win the championship under any circumstances, but that scenario would really really be nerve-racking. I don't know if I'd have any hair left going into Game 7.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Of course I'd like to win the championship under any circumstances, but that scenario would really really be nerve-racking. I don't know if I'd have any hair left going into Game 7.



True dat, and over the last couple seasons detroits what 12 and 1 in game sevens, and more than half of them were not at home. We need game five big time.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> I think the Spurs can still take it as long as they win game 5. They still have homecourt advantage and no team has lost at home yet. Maybe they will build more confidence playing at home with their fans cheering.


 No ****.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

SpursFan16 said:


> No ****.


Was that necessary?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Like I said in the game thread, everything is on the line here IMO. If Detroit can beat us 3 times in a row, it's a sign that we're done. I'm fully aware of the home court advantage we have, but Detroit has their swagger back, and they aren't going to fall apart like we have these past two games.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

This series WILL bring all of us gray hair early.... And it isn't even worth it, the games are blow outs but the series is close....GOSH


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

sheefo13 said:


> This series WILL bring all of us gray hair early.... And it isn't even worth it, the games are blow outs but the series is close....GOSH


Got that rite. Even if it's just for one game, I'd love to see a close one. One where both teams actually decide to play. This series has been boring and frustrating so far. I just hope it changes soon.


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

I don't care if the Spurs play the Pistons on their home court or in their backyards, if the Pistons continue to close down the lanes on defense and keep Parker and Ginobili from driving to the basket I just can't see the Spurs winning another game. 

It's as if there were doors to each driving lane and the Pistons have slammed them shut tight and deadbolt locked them because there's absolutely no room for the Spurs to get to the basket.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i still think the spurs can win it... whatever though! gosh i dont even wanna consider the spurs losing the series... i REALLY want them to win the next 2 'cuz for sure can't watch game 7... whatever happens happens... all i want is to see the spurs try! i got so sick of watching them play like their heads had been cut off in game 4. it was ridiculous.... i usally don't really mind if they get blown out, ok i do mind, but i still watch it... game 4 sucked so bad that i couldn't stand it! i just got more mad!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I would expect the spurs to not put up with anything anymore and just go off in the next 2 games and kill the pistons. I do think if the spurs win tomorrow there is no way they lose game 6... They will come back home with the momentum.... and the crowd will be fired up to get the series done with.... If the pistons win game 5... i dont know what will happen then...


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

heck yes! we will win this series!


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

XxMia_9xX said:


> heck yes! we will win this series!


we havent won the series yet


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

TheRoc5 said:


> we havent won the series yet


But everything sure seems brighter now...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Long John Silver said:


> But everything sure seems brighter now...





Yeah, it sure does. I've had to try to cool down my enthusiasm, because it's like we're celebrating a championship almost, but obviously we haven't won that yet.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, it sure does. I've had to try to cool down my enthusiasm, because it's like we're celebrating a championship almost, but obviously we haven't won that yet.


ya ditto but tomorow if i mean when we win i dont think i will sleep that whole night. ill be twices as happy and thats hard to beileve. if we win i cant wait til next season they call us the champs on espn and abc. hopefully we keep majority of our guys so pop will allow us to be call champs frm the pa announcers. all i gotta say is gm 6 gotta win it, its going to be great with the croud and all


----------



## Long John Silver (Jun 14, 2005)

Its amazing how one game changes everyones tunes (fans and media alike). I'm loving it!


----------

